# b13/14 rear brakes



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Is there anybody out there know how I can get hold of a part # for pulsar vz-r rear brake calipers and rotors? I want to upgrade my rears to a bigger ones.
I know maxima rears will work but, I just want a stock pulsar vz-r set-up to help my ad22vf's. I tried the dealership around my area with no luck.
TIA


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pulsar/Lucino VZ-R and Pulsar GTI-R came with AD22VF front brakes. So it should be same as NX2000 rear brakes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

I know all 3 of them came with ad22vf's but the rear rotors on those cars are like 10" just like the fronts. That's the reason why I'm asking. Pulsar AND Lucino might have the same rear set up but it's different from Gti-R.


----------

